# SUNSHINE COAST SOCIAL MEET WED 11TH SEPT - OUTCOME



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone.

The next Sunny Coast Social Meet is on this Wednesday night at the Golden Beach Tavern from 6pm. Apologies for the late notice.

Looking forward to seeing everyone for a drink and a chat.

If you haven't come before for whatever reason, why not come down this Wednesday night and say G'day. You'll meet a great bunch of guys.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll be there. I'm hoping a few of the fellas can give me some hints on fishing Fraser Island as I will be heading there Friday.

Joel


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

i may have something on, but if not, i'll be there!


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

See you there.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm there to


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Finally I will get a chance to come down and catch up with y'all.
C U there.
Ken.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nuts said:


> i may have something on, but if not, i'll be there!


What is this... a meeting of naturalists? :lol:


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Anthony and his birthday suit demonstration


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

captaincoochin said:


> Anthony and his birthday suit demonstration


Thanks Tristan. I _was_ starting to worry about the Sunshine Coast meet dress attire. :shock:


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

lets just say, you guys missed out  hahaha


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Well we had the usual great night on Wednesday with 8 present including Mark (Bogey), Paul (PWR62), Joel (Imnotoriginal), Ken (Viking1), Greg (RedGreg), Graham (TheBigGuy), Antony (Nuts) and myself. Nuts may or may not have worn his birthday suit. I'm sworn to secrecy.

The steak sandwiches and conversations were as good as ever. Topics included Joel's pending trip to Fraser Is. and Mark's former life as a hippy cartographer. Classic!

The night ended about 7:30 and will reconvene on 9 Oct.

Looking forward to the next one.

Cheers

Greg


----------

